# Winnipeg Open 2018 - First Competition in Winnipeg!



## CarterK (Jul 31, 2018)

Come to Winnipeg Labor Day weekend for the first ever competition in Manitoba!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WinnipegOpen2018


----------

